# Interpreter



## multimediarechner (26. Nov 2003)

Servus! 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wir sollen für ein Projekt in der Schule einen Computer mit einem Handy über Bluetooth ansteuern! 
Meine Aufgabe ist es dabei einen Interpreter zu schreiben der nach den Tasten des Handys bestimmte Programme ausführt. 
Ich wäre für jeden Lösungsansatz dankbar. 

Danke im voraus 
MFG Team des Multimediarechners


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Nov 2003)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das bei anderen Handy Marken ist, aber bei Siemens kann man die Bluetooth Schnittstelle nicht über Java ansprechen, jedenfalls gibt es da nichts im SDK.


----------



## me.toString (27. Nov 2003)

So weit ich weiss, gibt es für die speziellen Handytypen vom Hersteller API's, um die Modellspezifischen Sachen ansprechen  zu können ( irgendwie gibt's da noch keinen Standard )


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Nov 2003)

ehli75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So weit ich weiss, gibt es für die speziellen Handytypen vom Hersteller API's, um die Modellspezifischen Sachen ansprechen  zu können ( irgendwie gibt's da noch keinen Standard )



Jain, ansich ist es ein Standart.
Allerdings Soundausgabe, Vibrationseffekte und die Infrarot Schnittstelle lassen sich bisher nur über die APIs von den Herstellern realisieren, da dies Sun in der 1.0.4 Version von Java ME nicht vorsieht.


----------

